# 2011 Vegas Results



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Dang, looks like NCs own Keith Trail and Cody Thompson had a good weekend at Vegas. Trail (shoots for hoyt) finished 4th, and Cody (shoots for Mathews) finished 13th. Two of only 13 to post 900's after 3 rounds in compound mens unlimited. Of course Reo won. He's unbelievable.

Good shootin, guys. ! :greenwithenvy:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Scores in the BHFS Championships were down this year. Only 2- 300's shot out of 16 archers.
The winning score was 296, which would have been no better than top 5 in previous years.

I think those boy's put so much pressure on themselves, it's difficult to shoot. 
Congrats to Chris Berry for the win. He won at LAS, as well. Good job holding it together better than your competitors Chris. That kind of pressure caused me to not even shoot any indoor stuff this year. Last year by the time Field Archery came in, I had a sore shoulder and a lack of passion for shooting.

BTW : In the Non Championship division FSBH Flights, John Wheeler shot a 73x 900, a new record for the BHFS . Thats shooting!


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

900 for bhfs. john is the champ!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

frank_jones said:


> 900 for bhfs. john is the champ!


I wonder why he didn't Pay the extra and shoot the Championship Class. I wonder if paying the extra also puts extra on you to perform??


----------



## TRIPLETT (Jan 21, 2004)

*He had a plan*



mag41vance said:


> I wonder why he didn't Pay the extra and shoot the Championship Class. I wonder if paying the extra also puts extra on you to perform??


 Maybe, so i asked him. He said he was shooting better this year and he wanted to try and win flights before he moved up. Told him that sounded like a good plan to me  John, Jill & I really enjoyed shooting with you. A big "CONGRATS" from both of us.
Lonnie & Jill 2-Arrow


----------

